# Mini Lamanchas



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

How much milk can I expect from mini lamanchas? Planning on breeding for some next spring


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A lot depends on if they are from good milking lines.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I only have one in milk at this time, Coco. She is a second freshener and will produce a gallon a day milking twice a day IF I where to milk her twice a day, I prefer not. On her webpage I have kept a decent record of her production this freshening. If you'd like to see http://www.casalapalmaminiaturelamanchas.com/coco.html

I know she is 50/50 but I have no history of her genetics or breeding. She is NOA with TMGR.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow nice


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Drakes Farm. Coco is a 26" doe and this is her second freshening. I had a daughter of hers this year freshen for the first time and she was producing a bit over 3lbs 2 weeks into her lactation (raising triplets) I sold her but she was a higher percentage ND (25/75) and not quit 21 inches tall. Lot's of things have to be taken into account of course. I believe the daughter would have ended up being the better milker based on height/size alone.


----------

